
Game theory leverages my userbase with badges to exploit and monetise them - ColinWright
http://slavin.tumblr.com/post/6635551377/this-video-of-jp-rangaswami-speaking-chief#gamification
======
ColinWright
Intro starts at 01:00, talk starts at 02:00.

I hate videos, and desperately wish there were a transcript, but I haven't
found one. Sorry.

------
tansey
Probably want to put [video] in the title. Also, the title has nothing to do
with the subject of the video. It's a good talk though, and worth watching.

~~~
ColinWright
Couldn't fit "(video)" in the 80 character limit.

Care to suggest a better title?

EDIT: Now too late to change the title.

